# Loose rubber trim on Autotrail



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I have some loose black rubber trim on my 2006 Autotrail and I wondered if anyone knows how the rubber is bonded to the body ?
It looks to be either double sided tape or sikaflex or similar.
I don't want to pull it off completely until I have the adhesive to put it back with.
Thanks


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Where is the rubber trim you are referring to?

Our Autotrail doesnt have any..... I am not aware that AT fitted rubber trims...

Is it an 'aftermarket' rubbing strake that has been added by a previous owner?

Try contacting AT direct through the email address on their website - they will usually answer within a few days (in my experience).
cheers
Carl


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Likewise - there is no rubber trim on my Autotrail.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have rubber trim round my habitation door seal on my Mohican and it keeps coming off as well. It is just push fitted on and I think it is the variations in termperature which cause it to come off. I have a mind to use silicon sealant to keep it in place.

peedee


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Where is the rubber trim you are referring to?
> 
> Our Autotrail doesnt have any..... I am not aware that AT fitted rubber trims...
> 
> ...


I found this link from 2006, it shows the rubber I am talking about

http://www.nenecourtmotorhomes.co.uk/Auto-trail/Apache/Apache-motorhomes.htm


----------



## Boolush (Jul 30, 2009)

*Rubber seal*

I've just had the rubber seal around the habitation door of my AutoTrail Scout fixed in a fashion (after much debate). It too kept coming off (at the bottom of the door) and was driving me to distraction. In fact, the bottom of the door (inside) was loose and so kept pushing the rubber seal out.

Turns out that the 'clip' at the bottom of the plastic inner side of the door wasn't quite lined up properly with the corresponding catch on the outer metal side of the door and so they were missing each other.

Although they have actually screwed the plastic inside panel to the metal catch (via a neat hole drilled underneath where the bin sits) they reported that the plastic inner part of the door was too high and so had pushed it down slightly so that the clip and catch were positioned correctly.

Hugh


----------

